

XKCD: Universal Converter Box - ayberkt
http://xkcd.com/1406/

======
Terretta
Where's DisplayPort? I want 10-base-T to DisplayPort.

------
touristtam
it doesn't do RS to MJ: no use to me XD

------
beaker52
XLR?

